# Dallas, GA - ADULT F-HEIDI-"SWEETEST DOG!"



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

More About Heidi 4585

Adult female German Shepherd. $100 adoption fee and fenced yard required. This is the sweetest dog! A little smaller then most German Shepherds, but not too small. For information on adoption please call Paulding County Animal Shelter at 770-445-1511. All adopted pets will receive a Distemper shot and microchip. New owners are required to have their new pet spayed or neutered at the appropriate age, and a rabies shot.

Paulding Humane Society, Inc. 
Dallas, GA 
770-445-1511 

"Paulding Humane Society, Inc. is a non-profit humane organization dedicated to finding homes for the many wonderful pets that pass through the doors of the Paulding County Animal Control Facility."

"The Paulding Humane Society is an all-volunteer group. We are not an animal shelter, nor do we accept animals from the public. Please contact the Paulding County Animal Control Shelter for adoptions or surrender and matters concerning leash laws or animal welfare situations at 770-445-1511."


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: PAULDING CO.GA-ADULT F-HEIDI-"SWEETEST DOG!"*

Joanne is the Petfinder volunteer who takes pics. If anyone needs more info., they can email: [email protected]

She might be able to help.

Paulding euths on Wed. I do not know if Heidi is on the list.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: PAULDING CO.GA-ADULT F-HEIDI-"SWEETEST DOG!"*

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: PAULDING CO.GA-ADULT F-HEIDI-"SWEETEST DOG!"*

Bump, Heidi-girl!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: PAULDING CO.GA-ADULT F-HEIDI-"SWEETEST DOG!"*

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: PAULDING CO.GA-ADULT F-HEIDI-"SWEETEST DOG!"*

bump-is she still there?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: PAULDING CO.GA-ADULT F-HEIDI-"SWEETEST DOG!"*

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: PAULDING CO.GA-ADULT F-HEIDI-"SWEETEST DOG!"*

Heidi's PF write-up states she is spayed and up to date this shots. Sounds very adoptable to me!


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: PAULDING CO.GA-ADULT F-HEIDI-"SWEETEST DOG!"*

I have confirmation that she is still there and she is a very sweet girl. Next kill day is Wed. I don't know if she is on list, but shelter is closed that day.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: PAULDING CO.GA-ADULT F-HEIDI-"SWEETEST DOG!"*

BUMP


----------



## GT (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: PAULDING CO.GA-ADULT F-HEIDI-"SWEETEST DOG!"*

Still listed on PF:
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11104262



> Originally Posted By: wsumner26Joanne is the Petfinder volunteer who takes pics. If anyone needs more info., they can email: [email protected]
> 
> She might be able to help.
> 
> Paulding euths on Wed. I do not know if Heidi is on the list.


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: PAULDING CO.GA-ADULT F-HEIDI-"SWEETEST DOG!"*











> Originally Posted By: GTStill listed on PF:
> http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11104262
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: PAULDING CO.GA-ADULT F-HEIDI-"SWEETEST DOG!"*

still listed!

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11104262


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: PAULDING CO.GA-ADULT F-HEIDI-"SWEETEST DOG!"*

no longer listed on PF


----------

